# Pamācības >  testeris

## bebis

CAU!
Vai ar testeri var izmerit stravas stiprumu A

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

var, bet diez vai vairak par 10A. tie testeri netur lielu stravu.

beefs
edit: stravas stiprumu var izmerit ari ar voltmetru. Vajag ieslegt virnke mazomigu un jaudigu pretestibu. zinot spriegumu uz pretestibu var izrekinat stravu, kas cau to plust.

----------


## Jon

Par kādu *testeri* ir runa? Ja ar to jāsaprot analogais (ar rādītāju un skalu) vai ciparu mērinstruments ne sevišķi precīziem mērījumiem (tāpēc jau tikai testa rīks), tad uz tā parasti *ir rakstīts*, ko ar to var mērīt.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Varbut vins grib zinat, vai ar tosteri var nomerit spriegumu?  :: 
beefs

----------


## Delfins

0xDEAD BEEF variantam vajadzēs ļoti precīzu mērinstrumentus (ommetrs+voltmetrs).
Nav arī pateikts, kur mērīs strāvu.. 1000V tīklā vai +-5nA "tīklā", vai vispār smadzeņu neironiem...

----------


## bebis

ES vienkarsi gribeju izmerit cik manas elektroierices patere elektribu atrodoties stand-by rezima. Gribu testeri pieslekt kede, pie elektroierices vada kas iet uz kontaktligzdu. Un tad iegustot stravas stiprumu apreikinu jaudu. Vai es pareizi domaju, vai?

----------


## AndrisZ

Doma pilnīgi pareiza,  BET !!!
1) Jābūt testerim, kas mēra mauņstrāvu (paši lētākie parasti to nemēra).
2) Lielākā daļa ierīču ieslēgšanas brīdī patērē pat vairākus A stipru strāvu. Tā kā mērīti tiek mA, tad liela iespēja izdedzināt testerī esošo drošinātāju.
3) Mērījumu precizitāte nav diezcik augsta, kaut gan šajā gadījumā būs ok.

Ā, un vēl jāņem vērā, ka strādāts tiek ar 220V. Ievēro elektrodrošības noteikumus!

----------


## bebis

Jautajums par AC-DC adapteriem?
input: 220VAC  0,1A (jauda sanak 22W)
output:12VDC 400mA (jauda sanak 4,8W)
Tad sanak ka adapteris parveidojot stravu patere jaudu?

----------


## AndrisZ

Jā. It sevišķi mazas jaudas barošanas blociņiem tas lietderības koeficients nav sevišķi augsts.  ::

----------


## bebis

A kas tad notiek, ja es  meru mainstravas amperus ar testeri kuram ir tikai lidzstravas amperu merskala tad talakie jaudas apreikini sanak galigi nepareizi?  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Nu, jā. Ja vispār izdosies ko izmērīt. Līdzstrāvas voltmetri un ampermetri pie maiņstrāvas parasti rāda nulli.

----------


## bebis

PALDIES!

----------


## Jon

Lai izvairītos no strāvas lēciena ieslēgšanas brīdī, paralēli ampērmetram liec slēdzi ar saslēgtiem kontaktiem (NC). Kad, tavuprāt, pārejas procesi būs beigušies, atslēdz tos un nolasi rādījumus.
Vienkāršākajā gadījumā maiņstrāvai der elektromagnētiskās sistēmas mērinstruments; tas (dabūjams par pāris latiem Latgalītē utml.) slēdzams tieši ķēdē. Parasti ārējais šunts nav vajadzīgs. Šo sistēmu trūkums - nelineāra skala; precīzs tas ir tikai labajā galā.

----------


## Raimonds1

Latgalītē Ltd ir galds, uz kura ir lielie ampērmetri ar visiem šuntiem. Un jaudīgie tiltiņi tur arī ir.

----------


## defs

Kas tur ko mērīt?Katram dzīvoklim ir elektrības skaitītājs uz kura rakstīts,pie cik apgriezieniem ir kilovats.Kilovatu nav jāgaida,jāņem ir hronometrs un jamēra,cik apgriezieni tiek veikti noteiktā laika posmā.Un tad atliek matemātika.Vismaz es tā daru  ::

----------

